# Moving crate to different rooms



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Quick question about crate training. We will be in the living room during the day and want to setup Gustave's playpen in the kitchen because it's closer (and has hardwood floors). I would ideally like to put his crate in there so he can go in to rest and nap when he wants. However, we want him to sleep in our bedroom (in the crate). Is it ok to move the crate to our bedroom at night and back out during the day?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I keep Pippers crate in the kitchen during the day and move it to our bedroom at night. This way if he wants to go in his crate during the day, he is still close to us since kitchen /living room are one big space and his crate is placed so that when we come home from somewhere, he can see us as soon as we come in the door. Then at night we just move it to the bedroom.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I did that when mine were puppies!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You could probably do that without too much confusion, but you may just want to buy a 2nd crate just for the bedroom. I would hate having to move it every night!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> You could probably do that without too much confusion, but you may just want to buy a 2nd crate just for the bedroom. I would hate having to move it every night!


Agree... I did that with two...wised up with third pupLOL


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes you can move the crate to another room  Thank goodness he's little, right? LOL

But in all honestly with crate training ... you WANT to move the crate to different rooms so the dog gets used to being in their crate in different places. That way if you travel or he has to stay at a friend's house, you know he will be okay with his crate


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I used to move it between rooms and I finally bought a second crate, but this one is just an inexpensive plastic one, which I use when we take him out of town as it's smaller and easier to move than the wire crate. It's more enclosed and cave like so that's the one he sleeps in.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I was thinking about two crates too but that is a GREAT point. He should know his crate will be moved around and he should always be comfortable in it.


----------

